# Bataleon & Lobster



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

yup, they are pretty much a rebrand with slight changes sold under a different name. not sure about the spec differences between the boards, but i reckon there will definitely be slight differences that are not obvious from the official specs.


----------



## ronge (Aug 30, 2017)

They're pressed in the same factory, and some of them has a direct counterpart. Such as the Bataleon Whatever and Lobster Sender.
I'd rather compare the Halldor Pro to the Bataleon Boss though, since the Evil Twin has basalt stringers instead of carbon stringers. Not completely sure on the flex since I haven't ridden the Halldor Pro.

I might add that i'm riding the Evil Twin this season and i'm absolutely loving it.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Does the evil twin and evil twin asym have the same "exact" flex regardless of them having different shapes/outlines...?

I reckon if the flex is different between the two....I would assume the evil twin asym should be a little softer since it has a asym shape with less material on the heel side...correct...?


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Based on your assumption of the Halldor pro asym being closer to a Bataleon Boss...

Would you assume/agree that the evil twin asym should be a little softer than the Halldor pro asym...?


----------



## ronge (Aug 30, 2017)

Faded_Butters said:


> Based on your assumption of the Halldor pro asym being closer to a Bataleon Boss...
> 
> Would you assume/agree that the evil twin asym should be a little softer than the Halldor pro asym...?


I'm just guessing right now, so don't quote me on this. But I think that the ET would have a tad bit more flex than the Halldor.

Also, the ET Asym is rated 6/10 on Bataleons website, compared to the regular ET's 5/10.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

I am looking to get a asym board. I basically narrowed it down to the evil twin asym or the Halldor pro asym. 

My riding style is a little aggressive and I also gained some weight since past season so I figured a stiffer ride might be a better choice. Also I like the graphics/top sheet of the halldor better. 

But...on the flip side...I also like to butter and do a lot of ground tricks on flat/easy runs. So the evil twin asym felt like a logical choice too. 

I like my boards on the medium to medium soft side so I am now thinking the evil twin asym might be a better fit and the Halldor might just be too stiff for my liking & riding ability.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Faded_Butters said:


> I am looking to get a asym board. I basically narrowed it down to the evil twin asym or the Halldor pro asym.
> 
> My riding style is a little aggressive and I also gained some weight since past season so I figured a stiffer ride might be a better choice. Also I like the graphics/top sheet of the halldor better.
> 
> ...


Triple base is freakin' awesome for butters and presses gives so much play to regular camber without sacrificing edge hold....


My only gripe with bataleon is that it was started by a scientist/engineer...NOT a professional snowboarder who id naturally trust over a scientist.... but.....I guess you can take that how ever you want....Not necessarily a Bad thing...Lobster IS owned by an actual snowboarder Halldor, and is pressed in the same factory. Im sure he uses triple base for the same reason smokin' uses magne traction....because its freakin awesome!


I have an ETA asym from 2016 that i absolutely LOVED.....until i blew out my toe side rail a month ago. Thinking about the jam or the Japan edition for my next "Jumper" board. So forgiving if you dont get your spin all the way around or over rotate...TBT will save your ass


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

I have an 2015 eta, and some people say that lobster boards are a bit softer.

The evil twin is definitely softer than the asym, 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone ride the Bataleon Goliath?


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

I am it's a great board, it's a little softer than my Eta but better at fast riding on the slopes 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

kiyamizio said:


> I am it's a great board, it's a little softer than my Eta but better at fast riding on the slopes
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


I've looking for a board (I just started snowboarding) and I was interested in the Goliath. Been looking at the Jones Explorer and the Mountain Twin, but the Goliath seems like a good buy. How is the edge hold on ice?


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> I've looking for a board (I just started snowboarding) and I was interested in the Goliath. Been looking at the Jones Explorer and the Mountain Twin, but the Goliath seems like a good buy. How is the edge hold on ice?


If you are a Patreon supporter, BA/Angry Snowboarder had an early release review on the Goliath so you can check it out... He is impressed with it, so I believe a video review will be coming soon (he done like 250 video reviews so it takes time to edit). He says basically the edge on the Goliath is a force to be reckoned with and if you like charging and camber, you need to consider this deck.

You cannot do wrong with Jones either, excellent decks.


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

Edge hold on the Goliath is pretty good because camber and the board can make really decent carves 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Is the goliath too stiff to be playful? Is it light or heavy feeling? I'm considering one as an all mountain / jump board, considering that and the whatever / et. 

The '19 BATALEON X BYND MEDALS has a sick graphic.

Halldor pro gets rubbished by angry in his 2018 review.


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

sush1 said:


> Is the goliath too stiff to be playful? Is it light or heavy feeling? I'm considering one as an all mountain / jump board, considering that and the whatever / et.
> 
> The '19 BATALEON X BYND MEDALS has a sick graphic.
> 
> Halldor pro gets rubbished by angry in his 2018 review.


It is definitely agile, it definitely can handle jumps, easy to roll edge to edge, charging and carves trenches (in that stage you must be more aware/active) as it is not for the average beginner nor is it the faint of heart. What I like is that I am no park or jibber, and it is definitely all mountain freestyle focused so you can play, but it helps you to go all over to plow through rutted terrain and chunder. It allows me to be lazy and cruise or to charge like a daily driver, can handle some pow. However it is not my powder quiver board as the Jones Mind Expander fits in that role. I think there is a video on YouTube from Gear Limits reviewing the 18 Goliath and in action. The 19 does X BYND does look good, better than the main production version. It is neither light or heavy, it is designed to ride all over the place. I dont think there is much of a change between the 18 or 19 (possibly if the newer sidewalls are added or not - you may have to ask Bataleon), if the 18 graphic is decent enough for you, there is plenty of inventory for sale. EVO will match and beat the REI sale price including the 10% co-op dividend if you want to save $$.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

SeattlePNW said:


> It is definitely agile, it definitely can handle jumps, easy to roll edge to edge, charging and carves trenches (in that stage you must be more aware/active) as it is not for the average beginner nor is it the faint of heart. What I like is that I am no park or jibber, and it is definitely all mountain freestyle focused so you can play, but it helps you to go all over to plow through rutted terrain and chunder. It allows me to be lazy and cruise or to charge like a daily driver, can handle some pow. However it is not my powder quiver board as the Jones Mind Expander fits in that role. I think there is a video on YouTube from Gear Limits reviewing the 18 Goliath and in action. The 19 does X BYND does look good, better than the main production version. It is neither light or heavy, it is designed to ride all over the place. I dont think there is much of a change between the 18 or 19 (possibly if the newer sidewalls are added or not - you may have to ask Bataleon), if the 18 graphic is decent enough for you, there is plenty of inventory for sale. EVO will match and beat the REI sale price including the 10% co-op dividend if you want to save $$.


If I live in the states or EVO had the wide sizes I'd be down for sure. 

Have to get one in Australia and need 158w or 161w. Not sure what the best is for a 85kg guy :shrug:.

Pretty keen on that deck, going to do some hunting around.


----------

